# Tip signs and new tipping feature



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Anyone gonna still leave their tip signs up after the new tipping feature rolls out to everyone?

I have a tip sign up and a clear plastic box attached to my center console and still planning on leaving it even after the in-app tip feature rolls out. Uber never said this will be against the rules (double dipping) but I feel like I can get more cash tips than electronic tips. I think people rather quickly put a buck or two in my cash box than take out their phone and play with the tip feature to tip us; more faster and simpler


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

htboston said:


> Anyone gonna still leave their tip signs up after the new tipping feature rolls out to everyone?
> 
> I have a tip sign up and a clear plastic box attached to my center console and still planning on leaving it even after the in-app tip feature rolls out. Uber never said this will be against the rules (double dipping) but I feel like I can get more cash tips than electronic tips. I think people rather quickly put a buck or two in my cash box than take out their phone and play with the tip feature to tip us; more faster and simpler


I would. In order for the pax to even have a tipping option, they must download the version of the app that allows in-app tipping.

Pax will have the option to keep the version of the app without tipping option. I attended an Uber breakfast meeting last Tuesday and that is what the district manager told us. He made that very clear to us.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> I would. In order for the pax to even have a tipping option, they must download the version of the app that allows in-app tipping.
> 
> Pax will have the option to keep the version of the app without tipping option. I attended an Uber breakfast meeting last Tuesday and that is what the district manager told us. He made that very clear to us.


That's blasphemous. So many people will not update they apps if that's the case.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> That's blasphemous. So many people will not update they apps if that's the case.


That's my thought but that's what they district manager said at a meeting last Tuesday. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

htboston said:


> Anyone gonna still leave their tip signs up after the new tipping feature rolls out to everyone?
> 
> I have a tip sign up and a clear plastic box attached to my center console and still planning on leaving it even after the in-app tip feature rolls out. Uber never said this will be against the rules (double dipping) but I feel like I can get more cash tips than electronic tips. I think people rather quickly put a buck or two in my cash box than take out their phone and play with the tip feature to tip us; more faster and simpler


Yes and I will mention the feature is now in the App.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

I believe driver has to opt in and update their app too


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> That's blasphemous. So many people will not update they apps if that's the case.


Good thing I'll have my box then. Also, I think most people will accidentally update their app eventually.



Grahamcracker said:


> That's my thought but that's what they district manager said at a meeting last Tuesday. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


Did he tell you if you'll know who tips or not or is it anonymous tipping?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

htboston said:


> Good thing I'll have my box then. Also, I think most people will accidentally update their app eventually.
> 
> Did he tell you if you'll know who tips or not or is it anonymous tipping?


He may have mentioned whether or not it was anonymous but my mind got cloudy after he emphasized the whole pax needs to download the tipping version of the app.

I also don't do or have any intentions on doing the whole retaliatory rating like some. That part wasn't important to me, so I didn't take note of it.

I would think they would because it's an important part of our pay.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

When we do finally get tips in my area I'm going to go in 2 days later and change the rating of any trip that doesn't tip.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> He may have mentioned whether or not it was anonymous but my mind got cloudy after he emphasized the whole pax needs to download the tipping version of the app.
> 
> I also don't do or have any intentions on doing the whole retaliatory rating like some. That part wasn't important to me, so I didn't take note of it.
> 
> I would think they would because it's an important part of our pay.


I never hold a lack of tipping against someone. But a guy who gives me a $10 bill to bring him to the airport will be remembered and if he calls me and asks me to come by and turn the app on, I certainly will drive a little way to do that.

A guy who didn't leave a tip but who got my card and and called me to drive by his place to turn the app on, I'm probably going to be too busy.


----------



## hmelps (Jun 24, 2017)

With the app tipping will the govt be able to tax the tips too?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> When we do finally get tips in my area I'm going to go in 2 days later and change the rating of any trip that doesn't tip.


Petty as ****, but I love it lmao



hmelps said:


> With the app tipping will the govt be able to tax the tips too?


The gov't always want a slice


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

hmelps said:


> With the app tipping will the govt be able to tax the tips too?


Yes, it will be on a 1099 but don't record your cash tips fyi


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> That's blasphemous. So many people will not update they apps if that's the case.


Why? They could update the app and still not tip.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

If I'm not mistaken the app updates on its own



htboston said:


> Anyone gonna still leave their tip signs up after the new tipping feature rolls out to everyone?
> 
> I have a tip sign up and a clear plastic box attached to my center console and still planning on leaving it even after the in-app tip feature rolls out. Uber never said this will be against the rules (double dipping) but I feel like I can get more cash tips than electronic tips. I think people rather quickly put a buck or two in my cash box than take out their phone and play with the tip feature to tip us; more faster and simpler


Yes and it gives me a chance to tell the passengers of the changes and upgrades to Uber and that the tip feature is now included in the app after they rate us.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

The new tipping option will be capped at 10% so yes I will keep mine but modify them accordingly.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> The new tipping option will be capped at 10% so yes I will keep mine but modify them accordingly.


What do you mean capped at 10%? As in, your tip can't exceed 10% of your daily or weekly earnings?



Telsa34 said:


> they raid us.


What do you mean raid us? You think someone gonna rob me for the money I have in my box?


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

htboston said:


> What do you mean capped at 10%? As in, your tip can't exceed 10% of your daily or weekly earnings?
> 
> What do you mean raid us? You think someone gonna rob me for the money I have in my box?


Yes, according to my pax over the weekend he has the tip option and the most they allow him to set the tip % for is 10%


----------



## CarmEsp (Feb 25, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Yes, according to my pax over the weekend he has the tip option and the most they allow him to set the tip % for is 10%


Are you saying that on minimum fare rides the tip is capped at 30 cents?


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm telling you guys what my pax said was on his app.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> I also don't do or have any intentions on doing the whole retaliatory rating like some.


Good because retaliation of any kind is never a good idea.
Better to quit if it ever gets that way.


----------



## CarmEsp (Feb 25, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> I'm telling you guys what my pax said was on his app.


So yes/no/maybe/I don't know? It's a simple question.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

sidemouse said:


> Good because retaliation of any kind is never a good idea.
> Better to quit if it ever gets that way.


Why not, if you know someone rated you "terrible" and you know you did your best and gave them a descent ride and, offered gum,mints,water. Don't they deserve a 1☆ huh? And don't you owe it to your fellow drivers to 1☆ them?



CarmEsp said:


> So yes/no/maybe/I don't know? It's a simple question.


We will all find out soon enough if in fact tips are capped at 10% by Uber.


----------



## wgmartin (Jan 18, 2017)

htboston said:


> Good thing I'll have my box then. Also, I think most people will accidentally update their app eventually.
> 
> Did he tell you if you'll know who tips or not or is it anonymous tipping?


I just got a few tips this weekend (Houston market). The tip shows up on your fare information if you go in to look at it. So, if it works the same in all markets you would have to be familiar with the particular trip....


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Why not, if you know someone rated you "terrible" and you know you did your best and gave them a descent ride and, offered gum,mints,water. Don't they deserve a 1☆ huh? And don't you owe it to your fellow drivers to 1☆ them?


Problem being that as a driver you stand more to lose than they do.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

sidemouse said:


> Problem being that as a driver you stand more to lose than they do.


How so?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> How so?


Once you are booted off their app as a driver, you're booted. Riders can always make a new account to ride in Uber, if they are kicked off. I rate everyone a 5 star but change their rating a few days later. We have more risk than riders.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Elmo Burrito said:


> The new tipping option will be capped at 10% so yes I will keep mine but modify them accordingly.


This is not true at all. they have an option to select $1, $2, $5 or enter int their own amount.



htboston said:


> Good thing I'll have my box then. Also, I think most people will accidentally update their app eventually.
> 
> Did he tell you if you'll know who tips or not or is it anonymous tipping?


They have to rate you first then they get the option to tip. Yes you will know where the tip came from after that.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Tips should be capped at 300% of the fare. That could still allow for a $20 tip on a short ride


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Tips should be capped at 300% of the fare. That could still allow for a $20 tip on a short ride


I'm confused on why you want to cap tips?


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> I would. In order for the pax to even have a tipping option, they must download the version of the app that allows in-app tipping..


If they don't want to tip then they won't tip, in-app feature or no.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

PTUber said:


> This is not true at all. they have an option to select $1, $2, $5 or enter int their own amount.
> 
> They have to rate you first then they get the option to tip. Yes you will know where the tip came from after that.


As you know Uber rolls out different versions of their app. in every market. Pay per mile/minute, cars approved for select in one market and not in another etc. etc. 
Is it just me or is anyone wondering why they just dont roll this out in every market, one version nationwide? 
How come just a handful of test cities get the tip option? 
The tip option that you've seen may not be set up the same way in other markets.



htboston said:


> Once you are booted off their app as a driver, you're booted. Riders can always make a new account to ride in Uber, if they are kicked off. I rate everyone a 5 star but change their rating a few days later. We have more risk than riders.


Yeah but if they rate you 1☆ (means the ride was terrible) what do you have to lose by dumping a 1☆ on them the same day asap?


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Elmo they aren't going to have different version for the tips. Typically the features are the same for all drivers where they are different is their guarantees and promotions like boosts. Here is the instruction for the PAX https://www.uber.com/ride/how-it-works/tips/

And I think you kind of answered your own question on why only 3 cities to start because it's a test to make sure everything works the way it should. My guess is they will roll out larger numbers of cities as they go forward until all have it.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

PTUber said:


> Elmo they aren't going to have different version for the tips. Typically the features are the same for all drivers where they are different is their guarantees and promotions like boosts. Here is the instruction for the PAX https://www.uber.com/ride/how-it-works/tips/


The desert driver agrees.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

TriadUberGoober said:


> If they don't want to tip then they won't tip, in-app feature or no.


Right, I know. However, if pax don't install the version with tipping, the social pressure to tip is a lot less imo. They won't have a reminder.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

htboston said:


> Once you are booted off their app as a driver, you're booted. Riders can always make a new account to ride in Uber, if they are kicked off. I rate everyone a 5 star but change their rating a few days later. We have more risk than riders.


How do you change ratings?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Yeah but if they rate you 1☆ (means the ride was terrible) what do you have to lose by dumping a 1☆ on them the same day asap?


Uber made it easier for riders to see their ratings instantly now before every ride. Hypothetically, if a rider took you and later on take another Uber ride and noticed their rating drop lower, then it could possibly lead them to rate you lower as retaliation. That's why you wait a few days so they can take a few rides so your rating can be lost in the shuffle so they are less likely to retaliate. You have to suck really bad to give them a bad ride. All you have to do is say hi, not crash, and give them a fake thank you when you drop them off.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

htboston said:


> ...and give them a fake thank you when you drop them off.


If I ever received a cash tip, I would give them a genuine thank you.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> That's blasphemous. So many people will not update they apps if that's the case.


Like any software/apps eventually they will be required to update just like we are. Also all PAX received a notice from Uber about the new in app tipping as well as the other changes.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> If I ever received a cash tip, I would give them a genuine thank you.


Of course, lol. I'm talking about those people who don't tip, you give them one of those brush-off fake thank yous



PTUber said:


> Like any software/apps eventually they will be required to update just like we are. Also all PAX received a notice from Uber about the new in app tipping as well as the other changes.


I haven't updated my facebook or youtube iphone apps in two years, just to see how far I can take it. Eventually people who accidentally update, but for now theoretically you can not update for a pretty long time. Also, whether they update or not, if they don't wanna tip, they are not gonna. Drivers won't know whether riders updated their app or not


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

htboston said:


> Uber made it easier for riders to see their ratings instantly now before every ride. Hypothetically, if a rider took you and later on take another Uber ride and noticed their rating drop lower, then it could possibly lead them to rate you lower as retaliation. That's why you wait a few days so they can take a few rides so your rating can be lost in the shuffle so they are less likely to retaliate. You have to suck really bad to give them a bad ride. All you have to do is say hi, not crash, and give them a fake thank you when you drop them off.


Dude, I know all that but again, why would any driver care when that's the worst rating they can give. Why would I care? when they find out I rated 1☆


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Dude, I know all that but again, why would any driver care when that's the worst rating they can give. Why would I care? when they find out I rated 1☆


you can get kicked off their platform if your rating sinks too low


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

PTUber said:


> Elmo they aren't going to have different version for the tips. Typically the features are the same for all drivers where they are different is their guarantees and promotions like boosts. Here is the instruction for the PAX https://www.uber.com/ride/how-it-works/tips/
> 
> And I think you kind of answered your own question on why only 3 cities to start because it's a test to make sure everything works the way it should. My guess is they will roll out larger numbers of cities as they go forward until all have it.


OK we shall see, but I'm naturally skeptical and don't really believe anything ubey sez.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I respect your skepticism but in app tipping is here and it's working!


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

If I get a few extra dollars when the in-app tipping goes into effect, that's cool. But I'm doing great with tips (relatively speaking, for rideshare that is) just as it is, so you can bet your a$$ I'm going to leave the tip pages on my tablet slideshow ! Then, if a customer asks which I prefer, I'll tell them, whatever is most convenient for them. I totally appreciate it either way 
Speaking of which, here in the next couple weeks, I'm going to get another identical tablet ($79 at Wal Mart) for my passengers side dash. Right now, that's the only thing that bothers me about pax that ride in the front ! Getting way less tips from them......


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> View attachment 133228
> If I get a few extra dollars when the in-app tipping goes into effect, that's cool. But I'm doing great with tips (relatively speaking, for rideshare that is) just as it is, so you can bet your a$$ I'm going to leave the tip pages on my tablet slideshow ! Then, if a customer asks which I prefer, I'll tell them, whatever is most convenient for them. I totally appreciate it either way
> Speaking of which, here in the next couple weeks, I'm going to get another identical tablet ($79 at Wal Mart) for my passengers side dash. Right now, that's the only thing that bothers me about pax that ride in the front ! Getting way less tips from them......


You should beat Uby to it and go out and sell advertising for those cheap tabs make some extra coin.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

So many are so interested in increasing their tips. So few are interested in impriving their service.

Hmmmmmm


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> So many are so interested in increasing their tips. So few are interested in impriving their service.
> 
> Hmmmmmm


improving service will only result in more tips once people realize that tipping is expected in uber. if that light doesn't turn on, its pointless


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

hmelps said:


> With the app tipping will the govt be able to tax the tips too?


If you have no earnings, you have no taxes. Keep track of all your business miles and every legitimate deduction.



Elmo Burrito said:


> Yes, according to my pax over the weekend he has the tip option and the most they allow him to set the tip % for is 10%


That is for UberTaxi. Different thing. That is part of the confusion that some riders think they have been tipping this whole time. When they downloaded the app, it asked for a percentage amount to tip UberTaxi.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> So many are so interested in increasing their tips. So few are interested in impriving their service.
> 
> Hmmmmmm


It's a thread about the new tip feature why would we be talking about improving service? I have to assume most of us on this forum provide good service. It's just nice to know that we may see some extra return for providing a good safe ride for our PAX.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

LilCindy is a troll...8O


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

PTUber said:


> It's a thread about the new tip feature why would we be talking about improving service? I have to assume most of us on this forum provide good service. It's just nice to know that we may see some extra return for providing a good safe ride for our PAX.


Exactly ! I get all kinds of badges for excellent service, great conversation, etc, but badges don't help me pay the bills !


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

What ARE these badges people keep talking about?


----------

